# Arctic-Cooling Accelero S1 Rev2  in mini atx



## N1lle (25. März 2009)

Hallo,

Mein  mini Atx hat eine Breite von 17CM außen gemessen, jetzt wollt ich wissen ob ich diesen Kühler da auf einer xfx 8600gt xxx reinkriege???

MFG


----------



## N1lle (29. März 2009)

Aja keiner weiß was dazu


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (29. März 2009)

17cm - 1cm MoBo Blech -1cm MoBo auf Abstandsbolzen - 2cm Abstand des S1 zum MoBo, macht etwa 13cm Platz. Ich habe jetzt großzügig gerechnet. Der S1 ist etwa 14cm breit. Es konnte passen, aber sehr sehr knapp. Ich würde das nicht testen, sondern einfach einen Accelero Twin Turbo nehmen. Der passt auf jeden Fall in der Breite.


----------



## N1lle (29. März 2009)

kann ich den Twin Turbo auch passiv betreiben???


----------



## Monsterclock (29. März 2009)

ich wollte auch meine Graka passive kühlen in meinem HTPC aber der hat nur ne höhe von 14cm und der Accelero ist 2-3cm übergestanden 
jetzt bekommt das gehäuse nen neuen Deckel


----------



## N1lle (30. März 2009)

so dacht ich mirs auch das die seite angepasst wird


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (30. März 2009)

@N1lle

Grundsätzlich kannst du deine Karte passiv kühlen, aber dazu muss die Gehäuse Belüftung unbedingt gut sein. Und du musst die Lüfter vom Kühler abmachen, denn wenn sie nicht laufen, dann stehen sie der Lüftströmung im Weg.


----------



## Gohrbi (30. März 2009)

Ich habe die 8600GTS passiv gekühlt, in einem Mini Gehäuse. Es sind dann aber allgemein höhere Werte der Temps drinnen.
 Später hatte ich ne 8800GS mit dem S1Rev2 als passiv und später dann auch mit 2x92mm Lüfter.

Mußte dazu den S1Rev2 etwas spezialisieren, denn die Seite ging nicht zu.
Habe den Kühler am Ende nach oben geformt. Immer ein wenig und eine Pipe nach der anderen. Nun geht die Seite zu.


----------



## N1lle (30. März 2009)

Naja sieht schon ganz ok aus aber bevor ich so nen kühler verforme schneid ich mein gehäuse auf und mach ne kleine ausweitung


----------



## N1lle (21. April 2009)

Weiß ja net obs wen interessiert aber nach 2 wochen feiertags ******* is er endlich da und passt perfekt rein lüster hat unten noch gut nen cm platz zum luftansaugen musste allerdings bisschen hinunher tun um die graka rein zu kriegen....


----------



## Gohrbi (22. April 2009)

Haste mal ein Bild? Wie sind die Temps? In meinem mini ATX war für Luft nicht viel Platz.


----------



## N1lle (22. April 2009)

Karte über 100 mhz oc sonst bildfehler memory 1600 standard oc 1700 temps net über 50 grad bilde kommen bald aber nur im eingebaute zustand kb die jez wieder auszubauen


----------

